# Shipping Boots



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

One of my client has those ones. They are decent enough. My client puts bell boots under them and sometimes stable wraps. I prefer the full coverage boots with the rubber at the bottom. But they can be a bit pricey.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of shipping boots slide down. Maybe bell boots would help keep them up. One horse's slipped so much he stood on part then couldn't move his other foot. That could cause panic.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> A lot of shipping boots slide down. Maybe bell boots would help keep them up. One horse's slipped so much he stood on part then couldn't move his other foot. That could cause panic.


Yea thats why I like the bigger ones that have full coverage. They are a stiffer material so they don't slide down. The ones the OP posted are the same sort of material though and seem to be pretty stiff so they don't move. But I always tell people to do them up snug and tape them to help keep them snug so they don't slide down.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I have bell boots, so I can do that. I won't be taking him very far, just to my aunts who lives two seconds away, then to a friends who is about twenty, and the fair grounds are pretty close. I wasn't thinking about hours of driving.


----------

